# ASP.NET



## bronks (26. Feb 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Buch für ASP.NET durchgearbeitet. Es gibt an der Technik ein paar Sachen, die mir sehr gut gefallen und natürlich auch einige, bei denen es mir die Haare zu berge stellt. 

Ich habe in einem Forum welches sich speziell mit den Themen beschäftigt nach DesignPatterns, MultiLayer und Persistenzmanagern gefragt. Die Antworten haben erkennen lassen, daß kein ASPler diese Begriffe überhaupt kennt und der Sinn der dahinter stecken soll war überwiegend auch unklar.

Meine Frage an die unter Euch, die sich mit ASP.NET beschäftigt haben: Gibt es für mit ASP.NET überhaupt die Techniken, um ein System wie z.B. SAP oder ein Onlinebankingsystem damit sinnvoll aufzubauen? Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Stichworte und Suchbegriffe nennen?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Feb 2006)

klar gibts die Techniken, aber halt woanders; z.B. den MTS für verteilte Transaktionen

gibt auch glaub ich schon einen Hibernate-Port für .NET?

was willst du überhaupt machen, im Endeffekt läuft es bei Microsoft darauf hinaus, dass der Windows Server selbst die Rolle eines Applicationservers aus der J2EE Welt spielt


----------



## bronks (26. Feb 2006)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... im Endeffekt läuft es bei Microsoft darauf hinaus, dass der Windows Server selbst die Rolle eines Applicationservers aus der J2EE Welt spielt


Wo hab ich nur hingedacht.  Ist ja klar! 

Ich hab ursprünglich erwartet, daß es irgendetwas gibt, was einem AS gleichkommen könnte, aber klar ...


----------

